# Deflecting hammer (Check)



## Rick Wade (Jun 12, 2006)

Deflecting hammer.

In deflecting hammer I like to use the left hand check as a hard check to control the enemys width in which to catch him with an elbow square in the face.  I have seen alot of people use soft checks.  

the other reason I like to use a hard check is to make sure that the are is pined to the body.  

What are your opinions on this technique?

Aloha all

Rick


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 12, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Deflecting hammer.
> 
> In deflecting hammer I like to use the left hand check as a hard check to control the enemys width in which to catch him with an elbow square in the face. I have seen alot of people use soft checks.
> 
> ...


 
I prefer a hard check for similar reasons also if possible a good body check with my hips as I push drag forward into them is very useful and amusing if they're not expecting it


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 12, 2006)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> I prefer a hard check for similar reasons also if possible a good body check with my hips as I push drag forward into them is very useful and amusing if they're not expecting it


 
I have also noticed that when you check that hip at the same time you check that arm you end up twisting there body.

your thoughts?

R/

Rick


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 12, 2006)

If by 'Hard Check' you mean you grab the attacker's right arm between the elbow and shoulder, Yep ... we do that with our left hand, usually palm facing outward.

Sometimes, our newer students will grab at the shoulder .. that would be bad, though, wouldn't it.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 12, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> If by 'Hard Check' you mean you grab the attacker's right arm between the elbow and shoulder, Yep ... we do that with our left hand, usually palm facing outward.





			
				michaeledward said:
			
		

> Sometimes, our newer students will grab at the shoulder.. that would be bad, though, wouldn't it.




I see what you are saying but not necessarily a grab but you give them a stiff arm (arm not fully extended just a term to try and convey my thought) and it really jars their body.

I have seen people check the arm to high and the check be ineffective.

It is just when Deflecting hammer is done to me allot of times I don't feel the check on my arm (and subsequently my body).

* * Another trick with this tech is if the enemy is allot taller than you is when you shoot back to 7:30 as you attack back in you can launch the right leg into the enemy's left knee. * *

V/R

Rick


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 12, 2006)

I also do it about the same.  I will also modify the check depending how far past me (or how much he/she is turned) the opponent in redirected.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jun 12, 2006)

I will alter the check depending on the position of my opponent, i.e. If it is a kick followed by a right straight punch (positional check) or if he has his hands down (pinning check). 

I also teach it and have been taught that the block is actually a closed hand outside downward parry to mirror the line in Intellectual Departure.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Deflecting hammer.
> 
> In deflecting hammer I like to use the left hand check as a hard check to control the enemys width in which to catch him with an elbow square in the face. I have seen alot of people use soft checks.
> 
> ...


 
Instead of an elbow, I prefer using a ridge hand strike.  I also prefer to time the push drag so I catch him with the ridge hand before he gets a chance to plant his foot back onto the floor.  Makes the take down work like butter.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 12, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:
			
		

> Instead of an elbow, I prefer using a ridge hand strike. I also prefer to time the push drag so I catch him with the ridge hand before he gets a chance to plant his foot back onto the floor. Makes the take down work like butter.


 
A nice thing about that ridge hand is that you can take that straight to a neck break in a combative situation.  

But does't the ridge hand rely on your arm being strong enough?
That is why you use the elbow.


After the elbow we bring the hammer fist down contouring the body while checking for weapons. deliver the hammer fist to the groin and then shoot the right hand up to the chin and the left hand simultanuosly grabs the back of the head and then a neck break.

V/R  

Rick


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 12, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I have also noticed that when you check that hip at the same time you check that arm you end up twisting there body.
> 
> your thoughts?
> 
> ...


 
Yep exactly which is why I check the arm down at a 45 degree angle with the hip check causes them to use there head involuntarily for balance and sets it up directly for the elbow. It's a natural involunary action of the body to maintain balance.

Thoughts


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 12, 2006)

Now lets all go play with these new things with this technique and come back and discuss them at a latter date.

This can be pretty cool.

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jun 13, 2006)

kenpo3631 said:
			
		

> I will alter the check depending on the position of my opponent, i.e. If it is a kick followed by a right straight punch (positional check) or if he has his hands down (pinning check).
> 
> I also teach it and have been taught that the block is actually a closed hand outside downward parry to mirror the line in Intellectual Departure.


 
Yes, I was taught the same way. Downward parry travelling from 11 to 5.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 13, 2006)

I go with a hard check.


----------



## MJS (Jun 13, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Deflecting hammer.
> 
> In deflecting hammer I like to use the left hand check as a hard check to control the enemys width in which to catch him with an elbow square in the face. I have seen alot of people use soft checks.
> 
> ...


 
I agree and this is the way I prefer to do this technique.  I usually keep my left hand positioned in front just under chin level, for the same reasons as Kenpo3631 mentioned in his post.  For me, I find that thats the best height, depending on what the opponent is doing.

Mike


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 13, 2006)

I favor a soft check.  Some hard checks (read: stiff arms) absorb much of the momentum of the opponent's body.  This robs energy that could be used to break the opponent's face.  I prefer a guiding check that continues the opponent's motion towards me and down.

Towards me so that their momentum combines with mine with the point of impact being their face and my elbow.

Down to lower their center of gravity thereby increasing their inertia.  The higher the inertia the less chance of their body "rolling with the elbow" which equals an increase in the amount of force transferred.  More force transferred = more pain and more damge = less energy I have to burn hitting this guy several times 

Long story short:

 - 1) right hand parries the kick to continue the motion of his body
 - 2) left hand guides the body towards me to continue the motion of his body
 - 3) right hand follows the circle and returns to his face for an abrupt stop.
 - 4) The opponent ends up "clotheslined" by the elbow strike.

This technique is a variation of aikido's "irimi nage", just with a hard elbow instead of a soft bicep/shoulder in the face


----------



## kenpoworks (Jun 14, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> A nice thing about that ridge hand is that you can take that straight to a neck break in a combative situation. ..Rick


 
I am sorry, I have not been in MT for a few weeks, so I was just reading this post through, so I am not right up to speed.
I found the above alteration for the technique Defecting Hammer strange,because the adjustment was driven by the fact that it seemed to be useful in a "combtative situation".


----------



## TChase (Jun 16, 2006)

Depends. Most of the time I find that after applying the block that I've knocked the attack offline and I'm facing the enemies back, negating the need for the arm check. I then shoot in (kicking out the left leg if necessary) with an elbow sandwich hitting first with the fist then the elbow following a path of action.  At that point you have the option of hooking the eye with your left hand and yanking the head back while hitting the back/side of the neck with a fitted hammerfist. Then continuing on with the rear crossover with the downward hammerfist, reverse bow buckling the leg with the ridgehand to the carotid artery followed by the stiffarm and then to the spine compression/break.

If for some reason I didn't knock the attack offline and the right arm was still a threat I would check it very hard on my way in slamming a hammerfist/forearm down on it.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 16, 2006)

You&#8217;re taking all of the fun out of it I thought Steve Brown would jump in on the subject. I also like that leg kick while penetrating the spinal ring.

Did you go to the Phoenix seminar? 

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## TChase (Jun 27, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Youre taking all of the fun out of it I thought Steve Brown would jump in on the subject. I also like that leg kick while penetrating the spinal ring.
> 
> Did you go to the Phoenix seminar?
> 
> ...


 
Sorry.

No, I wasn't able to make it.  Maybe next time.


----------

